# Soon to be 645 owner & need info on ACC



## cobradav (May 2, 2004)

Just ordered 645 Coupe with expected delivery in July. Does anyone know of problems with or reliability of Active Cruise Control (ACC)?


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

its awful expensive to repair and costs a fortune to set it back up correctly after an accident.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Seems to be a waste of money, IMO. I could think of other things to spend $2200 on.


----------

